# HOW DO I STOP MY RATS FROM CHEWING MY HOUSE WALLS???



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

I live in a rented student appartment and my rats are chewing my walls all the time how can I make them stop it?? Is there some kind on tricks on how to stop them from destroying my walls? I really love having them freeroam but I don’t want my rats getting me an expensive fine😅 and yes, I have A LOT of things for them to chew


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

This is the most extreme one😅😅


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh my!
Maybe you could get some sort of wall corner guard like this


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Oh my!
> Maybe you could get some sort of wall corner guard like this


Thank you! I just don’t know if they have it in my country🤔


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not quite sure about this, but maybe you could put something sticky on the wall, like duct tape? Not _on _the wall, maybe have something separating the tape and wall, so you don't mess up the paint... But I've tried duct tape on things and when the rats tried gnawing through, they just gave up. 
Or maybe try tin foil, because I don't think they like chewing that. 
Sorry if these aren't the best suggestions. Hopefully you can find a good solution! 🐀 🐀


----------



## Pocky2020 (Mar 16, 2021)

I used to have a rat who chewed corner a little but nearly as much as this. I bent some carboard around my corner and taped it on. My rat would then chew on the carboard and I would change it out when needed. My rat actually sort of outgrew the wall chewing thing when she got old. Not sure if this is any help, but hopefully you can find something that works!


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

you should find somthing to put around the corner like a clock or something


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

something they dont chew on


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

You could consider an enclosed space for free-roam, rather than letting them have the entire room to themselves. You can make a "play pen" out of flattened cardboard boxes, or corrugated plastic panels.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

Enne said:


> You could consider an enclosed space for free-roam, rather than letting them have the entire room to themselves. You can make a "play pen" out of flattened cardboard boxes, or corrugated plastic panels.


i dont think plastic is a good idea they might eat it


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Rats don't eat plastic.

Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

mine try too so dose my cuzzen's rats


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rats might chew plastic but they do not eat it, unless they have some sort of rare eating disorder.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

ok i guess, but they chould still chew thruw it


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If your rats are chewing something they shouldn't, block their access to it. Free roaming isn't for every rat. I don't allow my rats to free roam because I don't want them damaging my possessions or property. I keep an enclosed play area for them to run around in.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

PilkkuVilkku said:


> View attachment 304313
> This is the most extreme one😅😅


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

They are persistent little beasts. As soon as they know you are trying to stop them from doing something, that's ALL they want to do! 😅 Somebody chewed a hole in the cardboard wall, a very nice one actually, like in a cartoon, so I added more cardboard on the outside. When he gets through that, I'll add another.


----------

